
Credit Card-Sized Cell Phone Designed to Be Used as Little as Possible - happyscrappy
http://www.freebreadintl.com/blog/2015/5/17/credit-card-sized-cell-phone-designed-to-be-used-as-little-as-possible
======
dionys
It is way too expensive - $100 when you can just get disposable cell phone for
what? $30?

------
anotheryou
25eur
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQmqMac4BXM&feature=player_e...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQmqMac4BXM&feature=player_embedded#t=138)

~~~
arnarbi
€18.91

------
uberneo
[http://projectgus.com/2015/05/inside-a-34-dollar-
smartphone/](http://projectgus.com/2015/05/inside-a-34-dollar-smartphone/)

------
meesterdude
This could also be great for traveling or going somewhere like a club or show
where you just need A phone, and there's a risk you'll lose your smartphone.

